# Anyone know any careers that are good for people who love cartoons/anime, science, ma



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone know any careers that are good for people who love cartoons/anime, science, martial arts, video games, and art? I seem to keep hitting brick walls when trying to consider which career direction is best for me.


----------



## Nebublahs (May 30, 2013)

I'm a pretty big fan of all the things you listed. I'm currently doing Vietnamese Martial Arts. I'm enrolled as a computer science major but my gen eds are making me consider dropping out. Maybe game development is up your alley?


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

^^ That's funny, I immediately thought game development. With the interests you listed you could really bring the realism to the games you develop. Half-life is one of my favorite examples of game designers who really gave it there best shot (and made a great game) but didn't know what they were talking about! (ex. resonance cascade.... other meaningless scientific terms that sound correct but aren't. oh and the drill sergeant in opposing force who always calls the marines 'soldier' lol). have you considered this? with next gen consoles approaching they will be in demand!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was going to say games development as well. That's what I want to get into. I did a computer games design degree. How about a animator if your good at drawing or a trainee instructor for martial arts.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Also conceptart artist need a good sense of capturing "atmosphere" and dynamicism of characters in pose/action. Martial art knowledge may help the latter.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

JoetheBull said:


> Anyone know any careers that are good for people who love cartoons/anime, science, martial arts, video games, and art? I seem to keep hitting brick walls when trying to consider which career direction is best for me.


Vietnamese Martial Arts is what you're longing for OP


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Host anime conventions from city to city 

Charge $$$ to the participants

Sell Anime merchandise & goods to the Anime geeks


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumping thread since I made it back when I thought I was an INTP (or INFP. I was very unsure or a long time), in case my personality is a factor. Still pretty much love cartoons/animation/anime, science (mainly evolutionary biology), video games, and martial arts. Also like robots, drawing(gotten better at it and have a load of books on it. mainly anime and cartoon focused), I enjoyed mt web design class last semester a little (finale project I had a ball with), comedy, table top RPGs (only done this recently with my video game design club), and weird al parodies.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

A lot of people - but seemingly more Americans - are under the impression that they should choose something related to what they enjoy or are interested in, and always seem to think that a career can be made of anything at all. Which I guess is true, but only for a fraction of enthusiasts.

I personally believe the only worthy jobs are the ones that serve the public in some way. Of course I agree that there is money to be made in hobbies and pastimes, but, as said, only for the lucky few.

So, although a little contrary to what I think you were expecting, I suggest you think of something that will serve the nation in some way (there are loads of things - teaching, policing, rubbish collection, public transport, power plant, etc). Pursue something like that while keeping your interests as personal activities. 

Unless you think the world is crying out for video game martial artist anime animator artists?!

Or unless you want to get rich. Then become a corporate scum bag and play the soul destruction game.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow I was also going to say game dev. XP Or something related to multimedia/audiovisual and producing animation. Although these requires artistic skills or at least creativity to some point, maybe unless you go to game dev as a programmer. And then it might also be hard to find job oppenings or companies for these fields.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

HAL said:


> A lot of people - but seemingly more Americans - are under the impression that they should choose something related to what they enjoy or are interested in, and always seem to think that a career can be made of anything at all. Which I guess is true, but only for a fraction of enthusiasts.
> 
> I personally believe the only worthy jobs are the ones that serve the public in some way. Of course I agree that there is money to be made in hobbies and pastimes, but, as said, only for the lucky few.
> 
> ...


Would not trust (and others wouldn't either) doing most of those things. Being a teacher some one might actually learn something (seems like a bad thing since I am an atheist. And learning from atheist will only lead to evil) and doing with weird things like epic rap battles of history or anything else I have gain knowledge or caused some analyzing discussions. Trash collector. Think most those jobs are taken. I wouldn't really fit in either. But who knows they be all D&D nerds instead of frat/jock type guys. Would trust me driving a bus. Especially with other people in it that are annoying as hell. 

Wouldn't be able to be a corporate scum bag unless it allows me to be Batman at night.

Usually I think the idea for listing off interest and things I enjoy is to trying to find some kind of underline connection to them and maybe show what I could actually find some kind satisfaction from it. Probably would require extreme in depth details of those interest and things I enjoy. That would take some years since I can't remember everything at a moments notice.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> Wow I was also going to say game dev. XP Or something related to multimedia/audiovisual and producing animation. Although these requires artistic skills or at least creativity to some point, maybe unless you go to game dev as a programmer. And then it might also be hard to find job openings or companies for these fields.


Been trying to improve my artistic skills over the years and even tried to get myself to draw for 40 hours this month (failing horribly only about 11 hours done  ) and I have improved a bit. But still can't draw a single character I created ( and there are no shortage of characters I created). I'll probably just stick with Game design major for now until I finish it or figure something out. Good thing I am not taking out loans


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

JoetheBull said:


> Been trying to improve my artistic skills over the years and even tried to get myself to draw for 40 hours this month (failing horribly only about 11 hours done  ) and I have improved a bit. But still can't draw a single character I created ( and there are no shortage of characters I created). I'll probably just stick with Game design major for now until I finish it or figure something out. Good thing I am not taking out loans


Audiovisual and multimedia might not require drawing skills to be able to carry on with the job. Alhtough it requires a sense of "design" (you need to develop a sense of knowing how to mesh things together harmoniously and nicely, in terms of visual and audio) and some creativity, plus technical skills.

Also, there is 3D modeling but I'm not sure if it requires drawing skills or not.

Also, not sure about game design but design does not require drawing skills too, depending on what design area we are talking about. For example, graphic design is about being able to design things to conceive a specific message or impression. Drawing would be more for illustration artists.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

JoetheBull said:


> Anyone know any careers that are good for people who love cartoons/anime, science, martial arts, video games, and art? I seem to keep hitting brick walls when trying to consider which career direction is best for me.


Comic book store clerk. Or you could be the owner! :O

That actually would be a good job, like I would be jealous of someone who could put anime on TV at their work and watch it all day, get paid, and then yak it with other nerds who know about the stuff.

I like accounting more, but this would be up there on the list.


----------



## Avk (Jul 30, 2014)

I did not attend College, I do not intend to have a Career per say, however I do have my own Business. If you have the individual mind set and determination, it is so much easier than you may think. Collage is the biggest scam I have ever seen, unless of course your determined to be a doctor, lawyer or the such.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

JoetheBull said:


> Been trying to improve my artistic skills over the years and even tried to get myself to draw for 40 hours this month (failing horribly only about 11 hours done  ) and I have improved a bit. But still can't draw a single character I created ( and there are no shortage of characters I created). I'll probably just stick with Game design your for now until I finish it or figure something out. Good thing I am not taking out loans


if your looking to improve your skills of drawing the human body, I recommend taking figure drawing classes. I've done it for about 7months and have improved vastly. I'm not at a point where I can draw characters that I envision properly, but I'm getting there.

Also if your still thinking about a career I recommend graphic design. As it can lead to a a lot of job openings in many fields (which also includes game design) so you have more options to choose from.


----------

